

State of the World's Mothers report - Ras_
http://www.savethechildrenweb.org/SOWM-2013/

======
Ras_
page 55: USA has the most First-day deaths in industrialized countries

page 69: 2013 Mother's index rankings, first six includes all Nordic countries
plus Netherlands. Canada #22, UK #23, USA #30. Besides child mortality, too
few women in politics weigh USA down in the index.

